# Sage Barista Pro: 18g dose in 19-22 double basket?



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi,

I recently bought the Sage Barista Pro. The manual recommends a dose of 19-22g in the single wall double basket (making classic dark roast espresso). However, whenever I've previously posted about this, most people are surprised by the large recommended dosage size. I also find it messy when dosing above 19g as the coffee tends to spill everywhere before tamping and is difficult to keep tidy.

My question is this; Would there by any disadvantages to dosing at a more traditional 18g, or will there be some adverse effects because the basket is not designed to be dosed that low?

Thanks

PS - Sage also provides a "Razor" tool for trimming. When I dose to 18g, applying the razor tool mostly has no effect as the coffee tends not to need to be trimmed. This also concerns me that perhaps you need to be dosing at 19g+ for best results.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

The only thing I have seen with my BP at 18g (which is what i dose too) is that sometimes the puck gets stuck to the group after the solenoid sucks it but that is resolved with a little tap.


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> The only thing I have seen with my BP at 18g (which is what i dose too) is that sometimes the puck gets stuck to the group after the solenoid sucks it but that is resolved with a little tap.


 Yes I think I've had the same problem. Out of interest, why did you ignore their advice of 19g minimum and go with 18g?


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I find 19 really messy to get into the PF with the built in grinder Being the main reason, but also I tend to drink lighter roasted coffees which seem to do better as a shorter shot, especially as I tend to drink americano in smallish glasses.


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> I find 19 really messy to get into the PF with the built in grinder Being the main reason, but also I tend to drink lighter roasted coffees which seem to do better as a shorter shot, especially as I tend to drink americano in smallish glasses.


 ahh I also love a small volume americano. Is it OK to still make espresso using a dark roasted bean for an americano as you said lighter for yours?

I might stick to 18g then if you dont see any other downsides other than puck sticking...


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah use what ever roast you like to drink 😀


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Darker roasts will fill the basket much more than lighter ones (which tend to be denser so take up less volume).


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

tomsweddy said:


> Yes I think I've had the same problem. Out of interest, why did you ignore their advice of 19g minimum and go with 18g?


 That advice is probably wrong


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> That advice is probably wrong


 Could you help explain or justify 🙂 just interested! I'm struggling to make a tasty espresso...


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sage seem to like high doses in their machines. The oracles I think auto dose 22g (58mm portafilter)
It "used to be" the norm to dose high like that when people were using dark roasts but as roasts got lighter and beans fresher doses got less (mac gave the reason) to where 18g in 36 out is probably now the norm.

Large dose shots look good as there is lots of creme flowing etc which is probably what is important to sage as I suspect most of their customers are not bothered about the tastiest shot.

Also you end up with a lot of coffee at 2:1 ratio on big doses


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

tomsweddy said:


> Could you help explain or justify 🙂 just interested! I'm struggling to make a tasty espresso...


 potentially because if you have a light roast speciality coffee you often have to dose higher in the sage basket as the grinder isn't great at a consistent fine grind.

I have used a range with mine, but I use a mignon grinder for anything on the lighter end.

Have you read my post on the sage forum?


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> potentially because if you have a light roast speciality coffee you often have to dose higher in the sage basket as the grinder isn't great at a consistent fine grind.
> 
> I have used a range with mine, but I use a mignon grinder for anything on the lighter end.
> 
> Have you read my post on the sage forum?


 this the one?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> Sage seem to like high doses in their machines. The oracles I think auto dose 22g (58mm portafilter)
> It "used to be" the norm to dose high like that when people were using dark roasts but as roasts got lighter and beans fresher doses got less (mac gave the reason) to where 18g in 36 out is probably now the norm.
> 
> Large dose shots look good as there is lots of creme flowing etc which is probably what is important to sage as I suspect most of their customers are not bothered about the tastiest shot.
> ...


 Understood. so if I dose at 18g, will there be any negative consequences considering the design of this portafilter/dbl basket by sage stipulates 19g minimum? Like im concerned the extraction process might not work properly if I'm not dosing to the minimum because of the way this product has been designed? The razor tool does has no effect when you dose to 18g also.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I find grind size plays a massive part,

Ive just used the double basket and put 20g in, tamp and razor back down to 19g


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

So far I think my drinks have been good enough quality for me.

i will dose up 19g for the next couple of days and let you know


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> I find grind size plays a massive part,
> 
> Ive just used the double basket and put 20g in, tamp and razor back down to 19g


 Yep. I find that with my dark espresso roast beans, an 18.5g dose appears a good compromise. If you tamp relatively straight, sometimes the Razor tool might sort your level out, or it just very slightly neatens the top. If I dose to 19g or above, the razor always seems to tear massive parts of the dose away. I guess i could tamp with more pressure to compress, but then I dont want to be introducing a variance to my tamp!


----------

